# Sexing my Phyllobates Bicolor



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there, as you can see from my signature, I have a phyllobates bicolor that is around 8-9 months old. It may be too young still but I got it in January(It was 2-3 months OOTW). I was just wondering if anyone had any guesses on the gender. I have not heard calling yet.
Some pictures are bad but you can get the general shape of the frog.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

No one? I know these types of posts usually take a while to get a few responses but I would just like a few educated guesses. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They are Phyllobates, they can not be sexed by just looking at them.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Really? How are they sexed?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

When the males start calling


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

RichardA said:


> When the males start calling


Some female Phyllobates can also vocalize, so even that isn't a given.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Dane said:


> Some female Phyllobates can also vocalize, so even that isn't a given.


But not as pronounced as the males though right? I have only seen vids of a female vocalizing and it was not near what the males do.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

What! Oh well, I guess I have to wait until I hear some calling to determine the gender. Darn it!


----------

